# Backups



## Rob Fisher (2/3/19)

When you live in SA you need backups... I have plenty of fully charged batteries for vape gear... other backups installed are a JoJo tank because the water pipes keep bursting in our area and it takes hours for them to fix it... we are sorted... and load-shedding is a biggie... we have that waxed too. Inverter with batteries and a generator if needed!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Asterix (2/3/19)

Nice setup @Rob Fisher. I currently have a generator for emergencies, but due to the noise factor I would like to get an inverter/battery backup system. Unfortunately my savings seem to get sidetracked a bit whenever I see a new mod or tank I want.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## blujeenz (2/3/19)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------

